# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ال جى سوفت ويير(LG Software)  One Optimus LG P500 hard reset

## mohamed73

Note: As a result of this procedure, all data and application on the LG  P500 Optimus One will be removed or defaced. However, this process may  or may not delete data stored on the microSD memory card. It is  advisable to back up all your personal data before proceeding. Reset  Factory Settings Menu
1. From the main screen, tap Menu
2. Select Settings, then Privacy
3. Select the data reset
4. Select Reset Phone
5. Enter the password if necessary, confirm by selecting Clear All If your phone freezes, hard reset via buttons 
1. Turn off the phone. If your phone freezes, remove the battery and back again inplace
2. Keep the house and down the volume button
3. Press and hold the power button until the phone is switched
4. Follow the onscreen instructions to reset the phone LG Optimus One  P500 is reset to its factory default state reconfiguration.

----------


## ensan100

جزاك الله كل خير
اخى الكريم

----------

